# Natural Balance Potato & Duck



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

*Natural Balance Potato &amp; Duck*

Mine are on Natural Balance Alpha - lamb chicken and rabbit recipe. They discontinued the alpha so when I can't find it anymore, I will be moving to the rabbit and potato recipe. 

I can tell you that the bison and sweet potato is discontinued also, and it will be a new flavor - water buffalo and sweet potato


----------

